# Name Change



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

I've decided to change the name of the site from DrywallForum.com to DrywallTalk.com. Since we already have a network of "talk" sites I think this is the best move. The drywallforum.com name would have probably ranked better in the search engine but I think we can get over that and I think this will lead to a better brand name for the site.

Just a quick FYI... I look forward to launching this site next month (January 2008).


----------



## Drywallet (Dec 27, 2007)

This site and contractor talk are the best sites I've found anywhere. It's nice to here from other people about the construction trade.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

Drywallet said:


> This site and contractor talk are the best sites I've found anywhere. It's nice to here from other people about the construction trade.


Thanks! This site will get a lot better in the next few weeks. I hope it becomes the #1 place for Drywall contractors online!


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

I love these sites! I was going to say that maybe you should fwd drywallforum.com here.... Then I checked it and you already did. Never mind me! Good work! LOL


----------



## Nathan (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL, thanks for thinking though!


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

Anytime! LOL


----------



## BoB The Fixer (Jan 22, 2008)

That will be great !


----------

